
Yes, Silicon Valley, There Is Such a Thing as Not Enough Bureaucracy - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/01/upshot/yes-silicon-valley-there-is-such-a-thing-as-not-enough-bureaucracy.html?hpw&rref=
======
abracar
Seems killing HR and management is not always a good idea... Nor is pretending
that hierarchy doesn't exist when it still does (i.e. Theresa Preston-Werner's
"I was the wife of the CEO, but that never entered my mind when I hung out
with any GitHubbers.")

